# Yarn Winder or Twister?



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what this is? It is a Royal. Does anyone have instructions? I am unsure how to use it!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

www.knittersreview.com  goto  goto=b...
"These are ball winders, and they're used to transform hanks of yarn (the kind you can create on a niddy noddy or umbrella swift) ... The standard model is made in Japan by a company named Royal."

Looks like this one has suction cups to hold it to table. Usually they clamp onto the table. Yarn skein is placed on a swift, run though the tension part and wound on. Looks like this one has removable cones. Google royal ball winders.

http://www.grandriveryarns.com/gift this site has one like yours pictured. Worth 80-150$ new


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

This one has a clamp. I clamped it to a board. Thank You for the reply. I do not know how to use it! I have no instructions.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

You will find instructions for it here:
http://machineknittingetc.com/miscellaneous/wool-winders.html


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

daleech said:


> This one has a clamp. I clamped it to a board. Thank You for the reply. I do not know how to use it! I have no instructions.


Maybe this will help: http://tutorials.knitpicks.com/wptutorials/how-to-use-a-ball-winder/ or


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank You Tallie9! Now I have the instructions on how to use my ball winder. Now to find a reasonably priced twister.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

daleech said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? It is a Royal. Does anyone have instructions? I am unsure how to use it!


I have attached the User Leaflet for the Royal Jumbo Winder (500g), which shows how to set it up and thread it.

I hope that this will help you.

If you would like to see my webpage of free manual downloads, please click on the following link:

http://mostlyknittingmachines.weebly.com/free-brother-knitting-machine-accessory-manuals-and-punchcard-sets.html

Please download any files that you would find helpful. All of my files are safe to download to your computer.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the Royal and love it better than my smaller yarn winder. Really useful for a one pounder of yarn. Mine clamps to a table, or sometimes I place it on my lap while watching a movie rewinding large quantities of yarn. Glad you now have instructions on how to set up and thread your Royal


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

good site. Thanks for sharing.


Tallie9 said:


> You will find instructions for it here:
> http://machineknittingetc.com/miscellaneous/wool-winders.html


----------



## Hobbiknits (Jul 2, 2012)

Daruma make a hand winder which twists. Better than these stack systems, other than that there are electric ones but at a price.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have this Jumbo yarn winder, love it.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have one of these winders. You will find it will twist yarn too. If you want different colours to twist together you can wind the yarn twice.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

I bought a Daruma twister from Woking Sewing and Knitting Machine Centre, Addlestone Surrey KT15 3NY, UK tel:01932 352958 last year. 
This twists yarns together and does not come up patchy stripes but nicely 'speckled'. Much more professional looking.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The Knitmaster said:


> I bought a Daruma twister from Woking Sewing and Knitting Machine Centre, Addlestone Surrey KT15 3NY, UK tel:01932 352958 last year.
> This twists yarns together and does not come up patchy stripes but nicely 'speckled'. Much more professional looking.


I have the Duruma twister which I recommend because not only is it a twister but if you remove the twisting arm you have a normal ball winder also.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank You all for your help. I know I can not find a better group of people that I can call friends! Always ready to give a helping hand and to shows us new ideas and places to get info.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

nannie343 said:


> I have this Jumbo yarn winder, love it.


me too :thumbup:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Appreciate all the information..had misplaced my directions!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

daleech said:


> Thank You Tallie9! Now I have the instructions on how to use my ball winder. Now to find a reasonably priced twister.


Perhaps for me (here in SA) it is a bit early in the morning ... just cannot think what a twister is? Please enlighten me. Thanks. Lynette


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

sueandlynette said:


> Perhaps for me (here in SA) it is a bit early in the morning ... just cannot think what a twister is? Please enlighten me. Thanks. Lynette


They twist yarns together so if you use 2 different colours, you don't get clumps of one colour together


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks so much - gosh, I could use something like that. Lynette



jaysclark said:


> They twist yarns together so if you use 2 different colours, you don't get clumps of one colour together


----------



## kathyinwales (Dec 16, 2015)

Hiya! Can you tell me more about how to twist 2 colours together please? Do you need to do them separately first, and how do you thread the winder to twist them together?
Thank you!


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

You can buy a Daruma Home Twister which will automatically twist 3 or 4 fine yarns or a couple of 4 ply. I purchased one in the UK last year from Woking Sewing and Knitting Machine Centre, Addlestone Surrey, UK, TEl 01932 352958


----------

